# Sig P250 Photos



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I know how all you guys think everything is fabricated unless you have photo evidence. Well seeing is believing.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

photoshop...

:smt170

JK....

Nice!


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

Quite nice...


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

kool


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

What caliber is that? Frame looks way diff than the regular 9mm.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Hawk said:


> What caliber is that? Frame looks way diff than the regular 9mm.


It's a P250 in 45 ACP.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a 250 in 9mm and it is a nice gun. The dealer that I buy from has a 2 tone like yours in 9mm and cannot give it away. He has had it for over 6 months. The main reason is that it is DAO and nobody wants it. i'm sure it will sell sooner or later when the right person sees it.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

bill5074 said:


> I have a 250 in 9mm and it is a nice gun. The dealer that I buy from has a 2 tone like yours in 9mm and cannot give it away. He has had it for over 6 months. The main reason is that it is DAO and nobody wants it. i'm sure it will sell sooner or later when the right person sees it.


Yeah a lot of people on this forum have problems with a DAO pistol for one reason or another. I don't have a problem with it. It is what it is. I suppose the longer trigger pull freaks some people out. I have a Kahr that is DAO so I guess I was already accustomed to it.


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

Sure like the look of the two tone Sigs


----------

